# Time to make Friday night plans - ECG



## UnConundrum

Traditionally everyone traveling from out of town gets together Friday night at the Savory Grille. Its a very nice restaurant with a screened in porch area. I need to make reservations well in advance for a group our size, so I need a head count. Who wants to join us?

Restaurant URL is. http://savorygrille.com/


----------



## JohnnyChance

holy ****, husband and wife team of chefs!? sounds like a nightmare to me! place looks good though, dont know if i will be in town friday night yet however.


----------



## WildBoar

We can't drive up until Friday night, so we'll have to pass on this (again) :-(


----------



## joec

I can attest to the savory grille being a good restaurant. I've eaten there at the last two ECG's and the food is fresh, and cooked to perfection. I might add that they will make special orders also as my wife wanted vegi only last year and they came up with something even a meat eater would love. Oh my wife isn't normally a vegi eater just had a craving. I won't make it this year and will miss the Friday night dinner fore sure. I will miss you guys this year and perhaps next if still here I will make it.


----------



## Eamon Burke

lol this restaurant has to have the best cutlery of any place anywhere. If not, stop holding out, guys!


----------



## JBroida

wish i could make it, but we dont get in to philly until late friday and then the drive... see you guys that saturday though


----------



## Salty dog

It's weather and work dependent for me. This year it will be a bike trip (the sissy motorized variety) Best case I'm there on Friday but no promises until we get some kind of forecast.


----------



## UnConundrum

Joe, we surely expect you to be around for next year. You guys will be missed


----------



## apicius9

Have a toast to absent friends, I'll be there in spirit 

Stefan


----------



## mattrud

I might be able to make it but I would need to drive from philly, drive back that night, drive back in the morning....


----------



## mattrud

Salty your going!!!! Yes!


----------



## Salty dog

I'm praying to the rain gods. I really don't like riding in the rain.


----------



## ecchef

apicius9 said:


> Have a toast to absent friends, I'll be there in spirit
> 
> Stefan


 
+1. You can come and visit me, Stefan! :biggrin2:


----------



## UnConundrum

Geeze, sounds like I'll be eating alone


----------



## Salty dog

Will we be able to shoot stuff up? I'll bring a couple.


----------



## UnConundrum

Salty dog said:


> Will we be able to shoot stuff up? I'll bring a couple.


 
Uhhh, at dinner?

If you're asking if there will be another "full auto" demonstration, I would expect so  LOL, Josh and I are at the national NRA convention in Pittsburgh right now :wink: Might even be a field trip to Josh's homemade range at his home if anyone is really interested (about 10 minutes away)


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Great! Kinves, food and firearms? And I can't be there? Just great!! Seriously though, I hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## moggi1964

Not sure about Friday night but will try to let you know soon. It is a great dinner.


----------



## UnConundrum

So, should I assume no Friday night get together this year?


----------



## Salty dog

If all goes according to plan I expect to be there Friday. If I run into weather I may not make it until Saturday. It's all up to the weather. 825 mile ride.


----------



## mattrud

Salty dog said:


> If all goes according to plan I expect to be there Friday. If I run into weather I may not make it until Saturday. It's all up to the weather. 825 mile ride.


 
Damn thats a drive! Bringing any knives?


----------



## SpikeC

If you had one of these weather would not be an issue!


----------



## Salty dog

I have a tour pac (trunk) and a passenger seat with sissy bar that pops on and off. Got to put the knives and guns somewhere!

Windshield pops on and off also.


----------



## SpikeC

My front wheel pops up and down!


----------



## SpikeC

This one is problematical in the rain:


----------



## Mattias504

I wish I could go. One of these years, I'm gonna make it out to the ECG.


----------



## Salty dog

SpikeC said:


> My front wheel pops up and down!


 
Bummer, going to get that fixed?


----------



## l r harner

not sure how the knife makers group will be setting up time wise but i ll likely be there Friday so i can semi set up. more info as i get it hashed out


----------



## JohnnyChance

Salty dog said:


> I have a tour pac (trunk) and a passenger seat with sissy bar that pops on and off. Got to put the knives and guns somewhere!



You are going to be a rolling armory. Pity the fool who cuts you off.


----------



## Salty dog

mattrud said:


> Damn thats a drive! Bringing any knives?



Not as many as last time!

I'll probably bring the Masamoto suji and the Mizuno honyakis. I'd bring my Itou if I thought I could sell it.


----------



## UnConundrum

So... I guess no reservations. If Salty makes it Friday, we'll take our chances somewhere.....


----------



## moggi1964

We are likely going to make it, Warren.

Not worried if we just have to take out chances.


----------



## moggi1964

Warren,

did we get any numbers for the Friday night? If it isn't looking like a group are getting together perhaps we'll just skip the motel cost and travel down Saturday morning. My son has a chance to do a soccer tryout that evening too and though there are other opportunities we'll take that one if there's no gathering. 

Let me know your thoughts.

Cheers!


----------



## UnConundrum

Hi Moogi  There din't seem to be much interest this year in Friday night. I expect Eldon will be here, but everyone else was non-commital, so I didn't make any reservations. I'd guess Ian can make the tryout


----------



## moggi1964

Well Saturday will be fabulous of that I am certain. We are looking forward to seeing the familiar faces and Iain will bring a swimming costume this time


----------



## Ratton

Yes Warren I'll be there! Just started on my packing, so I will make it on time. See you Friday!!

Cheers!!!....


----------



## UnConundrum

He probably doesn't want to be reminded of that little episode


----------

